# Case 1537 unaloader



## Kenny McAlister (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi all new to the sight... I just bought an old case 1537 skidloader out of a local junkyard for $350. No engine the junkyard was told everything was working when the engine went..I guess we will see. I bought a Wisconsin w1770 from another junk yard about a year ago for $30 Has really good compression I was planning on saving it as a spare for my Bobcat but this looks like more fun besides the engine in my Bobcat only has about 100 hrs on it. I have ordered a new yoke for the drive shaft that will fit the engine. I also ordered a new ignition module(original was missing) and I am going to rebuild the carb. I am hoping to get this little monster up and running under $700.


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks like a great winter project


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Kenny McAlister (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok so I got some work done on the little skid loader. The engine was missing a lot more parts then I thought. Pickup coil igniter and rotor cap from the distributor $100 from Amazon and that's back together. I had to do some body finder work on the engine shroud (they was not kind to it in the junkyard). Then it was missing the carb dipstick and starter. So I bought an old air compressor for $50 with the same engine to use for parts. I got the new yoke for the drive shaft that fits the engine crankshaft and got it installed. I still need to build an alternator bracket so I can drive the alternator off of the pulley on the crankshaft before I can install the engine. Hoping to have it all in by the weekend. Maybe get the first startup Saturday


----------



## Kenny McAlister (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok so I finally got some time to work on the old Case. I got the engine in and got it running it moves it steers its dragging a hind leg tho. No power to the right rear tire. Pretty sure its a drive chain off or broken. The hydraulics all work even the very speed. Every hose on it leaks tho and will need replaced. But its up and running for $750 Probable be into it about a million by the time I get all the bugs worked out..LOL


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Going that. Far into the hydraulics, I'd probably stick a filter on it too if it doesn't have one already. Don't forget the suction hose as well.


----------



## Kenny McAlister (Nov 13, 2020)

So I opened up the drive system. WOW that an over complicated POS. It was just a broken master link in a drive chain what a pain to fix. I had to slack all of the chains to get this one put back together. Defiantly NOT a maintenance friendly system.


----------



## Kenny McAlister (Nov 13, 2020)

Here is a video of it running. Not a good video but a video.


----------



## Kenny McAlister (Nov 13, 2020)

Groo said:


> Going that. Far into the hydraulics, I'd probably stick a filter on it too if it doesn't have one already. Don't forget the suction hose as well.


Thanks for the Advice I do think it has some kind of canister filter that I haven't even opened up yet I am sure it will be a treat to find a replacement for..


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Kenny McAlister said:


> Thanks for the Advice I do think it has some kind of canister filter that I haven't even opened up yet I am sure it will be a treat to find a replacement for..


Probably just bring it in to a decent auto parts store.


----------

